# Rye, Scarab etc



## SonRisa (Jan 26, 2006)

Face: Studio Moisture Cream, Moisture Feed Eye, Tender Glow Studio Lights under eyes

Eyes: Beige-ing Shadestick as base, Kid in crease with 224 brush, Velvet Moss in crease with 222 brush, Femme Noir in crease with 266 and 219 brushes, Scarab on inner and outer eyelid with 236 brush, Rye on middle eyelid with 236 brush and water based mixing medium. Retrospeck on loer browbone and inner eye (tearduct) with 275 brush. Vanilla on upper browbone with 212 brush and pulled down. Engraved powerpoint as upper liner and All Black Fibre Rich mascara on upper lashes. Forever Green powerpoint on lower waterline and Rye over it with 266 brush. Velvet Moss on the inner portion underneath lower lashes and Femme Noir on the outer portion underneath lower lashes with 219 brush. Zoomblack mascara on lower lashes. Strut on brows.

Cheeks: Summer Lily Blushcreme with 190 brush, Tahitian Sand over Summer Lily with 182 brush. Retrospeck to highlight cheekbones with 192 brush.

Lips: Virtuous Violet Tinted Lip Conditioner, Beige-ing Shadestick, Cranberry lipliner and Wonderstruck Lustreglass.

*I've been trying to grow my brows out to reshape them but after seeing these pictures, I can't stand it. MUST PLUCK! lol


----------



## shellybells82 (Jan 26, 2006)

Gorgeous...


----------



## litlaur (Jan 26, 2006)

I should not have looked at this! Velvet Moss is one of my favorite e/s, and this is an amazing look! I'm sure I'll end up buying the quad tomorrow *sigh* No willpower, whatsoever...


----------



## Riet (Jan 26, 2006)

you're sooo talented and beautiful!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 26, 2006)

You are making me regret not getting the Thunder Eyes quad!!! I bet it's sold out at my MAC store by now...
You look awesome as usual!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 26, 2006)

beautiful as always


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW!!! That is incredible.....I love everything about it.  God I wish I had your talent.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 26, 2006)

Beautiful! I loove those colors!


----------



## Henna (Jan 26, 2006)

we want a tutorial!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know I would run out and buy the Thunder Quad if I could make it look like that,....you're MU is always so hot!


----------



## Hilary (Jan 26, 2006)

wow that is so pretty


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 26, 2006)

gorrrgeeeouuuusss.


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 26, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 26, 2006)

*seething green with envy*  so gorgeous!  i loooove the lips.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 26, 2006)

love the lips!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 26, 2006)

WoW girl!  That looks amazing - especially with ur eye color


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 26, 2006)

I have to try this! You look beautiful! My eyes are very, very close in color to yours...I only wish my makeup would come out 1/4 as good lol!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 26, 2006)

Love the eyes.


----------



## KateGrace (Jan 26, 2006)

That lip color is gorgeous


----------



## kimmy (Jan 26, 2006)

you look so amazing!! i love the lips


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 26, 2006)

THE LIPS!  Wow!


----------



## Sassifrass (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, girl!  Wish I could do my makeup that good!  You look fantastic!  Thanks for telling us how you did it too!


----------



## User34 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna* 
_we want a tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
YES!! but I bet you are way to busy =/
I love this and now.. I want the quad.


----------



## user4 (Jan 26, 2006)

im in love... can someone please tell me what color kid is??? and tell me its not LE so i can go buy it and duplicate (or attempt to) this look


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 26, 2006)

Your talent is amazing. This is the most flawless belnding I've ever seen. The colours look gorgeous on the eyes and I love the lips too


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 26, 2006)

u are so beautiful and i don't normally tell ppl that lol

i love how the colors are blended it looks so good i need to know what u used...lol yes i said NEED to know


----------



## hazelinsight (Jan 26, 2006)

T A L E N T E D!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 26, 2006)

wow i must have spent more than 3 mins just looking at ur eyes trying to study them so i can learn how to apply eyeshadow...great work mamas


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 26, 2006)

I love the greens..


----------



## colormust (Jan 26, 2006)

i just cant stop looking at it....amazing work!!!!


----------



## Lustrouslips (Jan 26, 2006)

That's so awesome <3


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow!  That's left me speechless - Risa - you rock!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 27, 2006)

You look so stunning! I must get the Thunder quad.


----------



## KJam (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow - words cannot express. The closest I can come to is stunning!
I hope I go to the post office and my Icon quads are waiting for me. The FOTDs here are killing me!


----------



## Ambi (Jan 27, 2006)

That's it. I'm getting the Thunder quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hot, as always!


----------



## justchar (Jan 27, 2006)

omg how hot are those lips!! i love this look


----------



## mac4me2 (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG!! YOU are soooo pretty and you do your makeup so good.  I work with Mac over here in Canada how long have you worked for mac for?  I love looking at your fotd's as you inspire me not to mention prob tonnes of other people to try the colour combs you use.  Your blending is amazing too!  I told the girls i work with to check out this site and everyones amazing fotds!!! Keep posting i look forward to seeing what you come up with next.  I am crazy i know!!! Your canadian Mac artist friend


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 27, 2006)

you look amazing there. my most favourite yet. your eyes make up is unbelievable 

Beige-ing Shadestick on the lips?!?! wow.. that's new to me!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 27, 2006)

love your lips...


----------



## Midgard (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG, that's so beautiful!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jan 27, 2006)

speachless!!!!
perfect!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 27, 2006)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with your brows! The look great!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ohhh Girl This Is So Hot! I Love All Of Your Creations Girlie!


----------



## Tessigrl (Jan 27, 2006)

You are totally inspiring with your makeup skills. You need to do a book of your looks....


----------



## Sanne (Jan 27, 2006)

i saw this one yesterday, and I couldn't even respond in the thread, I jumped up and tried to do it myself!! it was not by far as pretty as you did , but still gorgeous! thanks so much this is a huge inspiration!!!


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Jan 27, 2006)

Gorgeous, as usual! You e/s matches your eyes! It's so pretty!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG!  Can you PLEASE do a tutorial?  That is absolutely fabulous!  I am just in awe!


----------



## courtxneyx (Jan 27, 2006)

oh wow thats gorgeous! props to you!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 27, 2006)

why arent you working in hollywood yet?!?


----------



## Isis (Jan 28, 2006)

You out-do yourself every time you put up a new FOTD!! I don't know how you do it?
Thats an awesome trick using the shadestick on your lips to get such a true color. I'm definitely going to try it out!


----------



## afterglow (Jan 28, 2006)

Your eyes are amazing!!


----------



## kiluna (Jan 28, 2006)

wow girl


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

these pictures look like you can find these in a makeup inspiration magazine!


----------



## RobinG (Jan 31, 2006)

You are so talented. I love all your looks. I wish lived near your counter.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 31, 2006)

I love it!!! i want yor chain! but I want to earn it, not buy it off ebay for like $40!!


----------



## leppy (Jan 31, 2006)

Beautiful, my fav look on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This would make a kickass St. Pattys day fotd too.. or maybe with bronze lips!


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_I love it!!! i want yor chain! but I want to earn it, not buy it off ebay for like $40!!_

 
Unfortantely, this chain is not one anyone can or ever could earn. It was sold to raise money for Viva Glam. Mine is missing the VG cross. The only ones that can be earned are the lariat (for application) and then when you hit 5 years, there's a few pieces you can choose from, 2 different bracelets and 2 necklaces I believe. You used to be able to choose a ring but I don't think they do rings anymore.


----------



## rachel_miller86 (Jan 31, 2006)

That's lovely! I wish I could make Scarab look like that on me.


----------



## litfan4ever (Jan 31, 2006)

thats so beautiful!


----------

